# Probleme mit Radeon 9800 Pro



## sleepo (19. August 2004)

Hey Leutz

Habe hier ein kleines Problem.
Und zwar: Meine Grafikkarte (9800 Pro) läuft in Windows ganz normal. Doch starte ich ein Spiel, schaltet der Bildschirm nach spätestens 2 Minuten einfach aus weil er kein Signal bekommt oder der Grafiktreiber wird durch VPU Recover zurückgesetzt.

Woran kann das liegen ?

Habs schon mit nem neuen Treiber versucht, jedoch ohne erfolg.

Mein System:
Windows XP (kein Service Pack)
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
768 MB DDR 333Mhz CL 2,5
Athlon XP 2600+

mfg Christian


----------



## Alex Duschek (19. August 2004)

Ist die Karte übertaktet?

Wenn ja,dann mal mit dem Takt etwas runter gehen


----------



## sleepo (20. August 2004)

Ne is sie nicht.

Wenn ich sie auf 4x AGP stelle geht alles wunderbar.
Liegt es am Board ?

DIeses ist aber eines der neuen... also noch nich allzualt (2-3 Monate)


----------



## Julien (20. August 2004)

Naja kommt halt drauf an ob dein Board 8x AGP unterstütz oder es nur mit 4x funktioniert. 

Gruss


----------



## Alex Duschek (20. August 2004)

Öhm...dann würd ich mal sagen,dass du es einfach bei AGP 4x belässt,weil man den Unterschied zu AGP 8x nur in Benchmark leicht sehen kann.Beim Zocken merkst du davon nix


----------



## Radhad (23. August 2004)

APG 4x wird auch von den aktuellen Grafikkarten nichtmal zu 100% ausgelastet... Also, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen!


MfG Radhad


----------

